# BMW ETK Program (Parts)



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

can i please have a PM for desktop version of ETK, thank you Sir Shawn.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> can i please have a PM for desktop version of ETK, thank you Sir Shawn.


PM sent.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

For make ONLINE ETK desktop (all versions)

Just Open ETK admin.
1-Click in communication
2-To BMW AG
3-Set all same as picture









4-open ETK client (desktop)
5-Click in Extras/Login








6-insert:
User: eu111111
Pass: bmwetk1

7-You obtain this new option:









8-For check VO/FA Insert any VIN and go to EXTRAS/OPTIONS:


----------



## MK516 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello everyone, can I get ETK link please?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MK516 said:


> Hello everyone, can I get ETK link please?
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## MK516 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks very much sir.


----------



## Rick in Yuma (Dec 31, 2006)

May I also receive the link please? Thanks Rick


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rick in Yuma said:


> May I also receive the link please? Thanks Rick


PM sent.


----------



## martin15s (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi there, a copy of the link please. Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

martin15s said:


> Hi there, a copy of the link please. Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Shawn, do you have the price list in USD for ETK? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> Shawn, do you have the price list in USD for ETK?
> 
> Thanks!


No, sorry. I never see USD version. Always Euro.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. I never see USD version. Always Euro.


Same here....I have Euro but was wondering if there was USD anywhere.

Thanks though.


----------



## Nastaliq (Feb 20, 2016)

Can you PM me the link for the latest BMW Etk please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nastaliq said:


> Can you PM me the link for the latest BMW Etk please.


PM sent.


----------



## Nastaliq (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for the speedy PM buddy

Just to confirm, this ETK displays installation and repair instructions for all Bmw models and parts incl retrofit kits etc?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nastaliq said:


> Thanks for the speedy PM buddy
> 
> Just to confirm, this ETK displays installation and repair instructions for all Bmw models and parts incl retrofit kits etc?


Just Parts. Installation and Repair Manuals are in ISTA/D.


----------



## Nastaliq (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a donor OEM electric tow hitch that I am trying to get installed in my vehicle. Do I need ISTA/D and if so how?

So ETK is just a full listing of parts/part catalogue?

Thanks for any help or direction you can provide.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nastaliq said:


> I have a donor OEM electric tow hitch that I am trying to get installed in my vehicle. Do I need ISTA/D and if so how?
> 
> So ETK is just a full listing of parts/part catalogue?
> 
> Thanks for any help or direction you can provide.


Yes, ETK is just the Electronic Parts catalog.

I do not have Install Instructions for the Hitch. Sorry.


----------



## Nastaliq (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks a stack anyway.

Now to try and find access to ISTA/D.
The dealers are trying to rip me off and charge me $700 to install this thing.

Crazy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ibrahim24 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you mind sending me the links for ETK to?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Could I also have the etk link

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Raymnd said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could I also have the etk link
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Raymnd (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

Is the username and password no longer valid for ETK to connect to database?

My ETK data is from 10/2016. Has this something to do with it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> Is the username and password no longer valid for ETK to connect to database?
> 
> My ETK data is from 10/2016. Has this something to do with it?


What Login? Are you talking for online ETK?


----------



## ck21 (Nov 3, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> What Login? Are you talking for online ETK?


Yeap


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ck21 said:


> Yeap


Ok, no idea, as I use a Local version, not online.


----------



## Anders 71 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi 
Can anyone send me the latent etk link please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Anders 71 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone send me the latent etk link please?


PM sent.


----------



## MeloMel (May 19, 2017)

Hello, can you please provide me the link.
Thank you in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MeloMel said:


> Hello, can you please provide me the link.
> Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## enritro (Aug 20, 2011)

*Busco ETK*

Hola! 
Por favor, me puedes decir donde puedo descargar ETK para mi PC? Gracias .
Un saludo


shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

enritro said:


> Hola!
> Por favoe, me puedes decir donde puedo descargar ETK para mi PC' Gracias .
> Un saludo


PM sent.


----------



## pplayer (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for sending me the link too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pplayer said:


> Thanks for sending me the link too.


PM sent.


----------



## enritro (Aug 20, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Recibido. OK. Muchas gracias. Un saludo desde Argentina.ulgar arriba:


----------



## shenhav (Aug 20, 2016)

Can you PM me the link for the latest BMW Etk please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shenhav said:


> Can you PM me the link for the latest BMW Etk please


PM sent.


----------



## bschoeny (Jul 24, 2017)

Can you PM me the link for the latest BMW Etk please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Blackbox760 said:


> Please send me the link to download the latest price files.
> Much appreciated


PM sent.


----------



## Netinvader (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi, Shawn. Can you send me a link to the latest desktop ETK? Thanks!


----------



## cenkv (Dec 24, 2018)

Can you kindly send me the newest version of ETK download link?


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi shawn, I would like to receive the download link for ETK desktop please. Thanks


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

Sorry , but what is the difference between this program and the online etk ?

***931;***964;***940;***955;***952;***951;***954;***949; ***945;***960;***972; ***964;***959; SM-G955F ***956;***959;***965; ***967;***961;***951;***963;***953;***956;***959;***960;***959;***953;***974;***957;***964;***945;***962; Tapatalk


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*link*

Shawn, could you pleas send me a link as well

TIA


----------



## jkont (Mar 11, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn .
Could you please send me the link for the latest ETK program ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jkont said:


> Hi Shawn .
> Could you please send me the link for the latest ETK program ?
> Thanks in advance !


PM sent.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


got it thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

damills said:


> I need the link as well, I posted earlier, couple a post above this one
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pshovest (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me the link for the latest ETK program ?
Thanks!


----------



## pshovest (Dec 12, 2009)

Delete duplicate post.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pshovest said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me the link for the latest ETK program ?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

https://www.parts.bmwgroup.com died? This url doesn***8217;t work from few days ***x1f61e;


----------



## Volum (Jul 17, 2016)

ASAP has been closed down.


----------



## cdxa (Jan 7, 2016)

So era of VIN decoding has been ended? Now the official aftersales service is aos.bmwgroup.com?


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi, can you send me the link to latest ETK

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

damills said:


> Hi, can you send me the link to latest ETK
> 
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, no idea, as I use a Local version, not online.


Can we download your local install, does it have same functionality as the one in the link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

damills said:


> Can we download your local install, does it have same functionality as the one in the link?


It requires an authorized login. Without it, it is useless.


----------

